# AMD 1800x Kühler



## tycus (23. September 2017)

*AMD 1800x Kühler*

Ich suche einen Kühler für dem 1800x leise und gut kühlend. Budget 100 euro


----------



## KnSN (23. September 2017)

*AW: AMD 1800x Kühler*

Gruß tycus, 

bitte nenne uns doch möglichst die exakte Modellbezeichnung von dem Gehäuse und dem Mainboard! 

LG! ^^


----------



## Bariphone (23. September 2017)

*AW: AMD 1800x Kühler*

Aus dem Bauch raus. Noctua NH-D15, Alpenföhn Olymp. Leichtes Spiel mit Ryzen und dadurch mit geringer Drehzahl zu betreiben sind die nahezu Geräuschlos.


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. September 2017)

*AW: AMD 1800x Kühler*

Auch ein EKL Brocken 3 wäre denkbar.
Gruß T.


----------



## tycus (23. September 2017)

*AW: AMD 1800x Kühler*

Dark Base 900 Gehäuse.... ASRock taichi


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. September 2017)

*AW: AMD 1800x Kühler*



tycus schrieb:


> Dark Base 900 Gehäuse.... ASRock taichi



Dann würde der hier sehr schick auf dem weißen Board aussehen: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn White Edition Rev. C Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de. Lüft bei meinem Sohn auf einem 1700X@3.8GHz im Silentmodus (!).
Gruß T.


----------



## KnSN (23. September 2017)

*AW: AMD 1800x Kühler*

Passend zum be quiet! Dark Base [Pro] 900 (inkl. 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm LOW-SPEED PWM [BQ SIW3 14025-LF PWM]) harmoniert der *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3* (inkl. 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 135 mm MID-SPEED PWM [BQ SIW3 13525-MF PWM] + 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120 mm MID-SPEED PWM [BQT T12025-MF PWM]) prächtig: 
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Wegen der Luftzirkulation zugunsten des Spannungsreglermoduls ist ein Luftkühler meine Empfehlung schlichtweg! 

Insofern eine All-in-One-Wasserkühlung gefragt ist so geht meine Empfehlung an den *be quiet! Silent Loop 280 mm* (inkl. 2x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140 mm HIGH-SPEED PWM [BQ PUW2-14025-HR-PWM]): 
be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Hättest Du ein paar Wochen früher nachgefragt, so hättest Du ihn von mir in neuwertig, verschweißt als OVP für 100€ erhalten. ^^ 

Die Devise - Markentreue: "Einheitlicher Support, einheitliches Design und Lüfter von einheitlicher, motrischer Charakteristik!"


----------



## tycus (23. September 2017)

*AW: AMD 1800x Kühler*

Wirklich eine AIO?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (23. September 2017)

*AW: AMD 1800x Kühler*

Nein, ist für AM4 rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Da reicht schon ein HR-02 oder die genannten Brocken 3 / Olymp. NH-D15 ist schon wieder overkill.


----------



## tycus (23. September 2017)

*AW: AMD 1800x Kühler*

Olymp oder Brocken 33¿


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. September 2017)

*AW: AMD 1800x Kühler*



tycus schrieb:


> Olymp oder Brocken 33¿



Kannste würfeln   Reichen würde der Brocken 3.
Gruß T.


----------

